# Νέες λέξεις και ιδιωματισμοί και παράδοση



## Cynastros

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Τα μηνύματα αυτά έχουν μεταφερθεί σε ξεχωριστή συζήτηση από αυτή τη συζήτηση.

Όταν έχει επικρατήσει μια,  λάθος κατά την γνώμη μου  πρόταση , αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τη δεχόμαστε αδιαμαρτύρητα. Όταν λέω  πηγαίνω,  εννοώ ότι μεταβαίνω κάπου [σε τόπο] . στην περίπτωση των ρούχων , που μπορεί να με πηγαίνουν αυτά? ..[ εκτός αν εννοούμε οτι ειναι ρούχα ..μαγικά].
 Στη δεύτερη μου πρόταση χρησιμοποίησα το ‘ ταιριάζει ‘ [η λέξη είναι ... εταιριάζει] διότι είναι  ταυτόσημο με το  ‘εφαρμόζει’. 
  Όπως αναφέρεται στο ΜΕΓΑ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ.. < Ερίηρες εταίροι>  [οι] Ευάρμοστοι , παρα το < Έρι> και το αρώ , το αρμόζω.


----------



## cougr

cynastros said:


> Όταν έχει επικρατήσει μια,  λάθος κατά την γνώμη μου  πρόταση , αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τη δεχόμαστε αδιαμαρτύρητα. Όταν λέω  πηγαίνω,  εννοώ ότι μεταβαίνω κάπου [σε τόπο] . στην περίπτωση των ρούχων , που μπορεί να με πηγαίνουν αυτά? ..[ εκτός αν εννοούμε οτι ειναι ρούχα ..μαγικά].



Απλώς μία ιδιωματική έκφραση δέν είναι;


----------



## makot

Είναι ιδιωματική έκφραση, που απλά δηλώνει ότι κάτι suits somebody και έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί: Αυτό το χρώμα, το μαλλί (the hair-do), το ρούχο (κλπ) σου πάει πολύ
In this case, if it's only the size that matters (and I'm being quite innocent here), the translation could also be "τους έπεσαν γάντι / τους ήρθαν κουτί", both expressions meaning that the clothes fit like a glove...


----------



## Cynastros

Προσπαθώ να μιλήσω σωστά τα Ελληνικά, δεν είναι εύκολο ξέρετε όταν έχουν επικρατήσει τόσοι ιδιωματισμοί, τότε ποιος ο λόγος να ψάχνουμε για τις έννοιες? Είναι για παράδειγμα όπως όταν έχεις ένα αμπέλι και το αφήνεις να γεμίσει με διάφορα αγριόχορτα , που θα ταίριαζαν αλλού , δεν λέω.. αλλά όχι σε αμπέλι . θεωρώ ότι η γεωργία είναι ηθοποιός και ότι γίνομαι καλύτερος όταν καλλιεργώ τη γλώσσα μου.


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> Προσπαθώ να μιλήσω σωστά τα Ελληνικά, δεν είναι εύκολο ξέρετε όταν έχουν επικρατήσει τόσοι ιδιωματισμοί, τότε ποιος ο λόγος να ψάχνουμε για τις έννοιες? Είναι για παράδειγμα όπως όταν έχεις ένα αμπέλι και το αφήνεις να γεμίσει με διάφορα αγριόχορτα , που θα ταίριαζαν αλλού , δεν λέω.. αλλά όχι σε αμπέλι . θεωρώ ότι η γεωργία είναι ηθοποιός και ότι γίνομαι καλύτερος όταν καλλιεργώ τη γλώσσα μου.


συγγνώμη φίλε Cynastros αλλά θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα με τις απόψεις σου. Οι ιδιωματισμοί, η εμφάνιση νέων λέξεων και η αλλαγή της σημασίας παλιότερων λέξεων κάθε άλλο παρά..."αγριόχορτα" είναι! απλώς αποδεικνύουν οτι η γλώσσα είναι ένας ζωντανός οργανισμός με αξιοθαύμαστες δυνατότητες...οι μόνες γλώσσες που δεν μεταβάλλονται είναι οι νεκρές γλώσσες!

και για να γυρίσω στο θέμα: το "πηγαίνω σε κάποιον"  με την έννοια του "ταιριάζω" είναι μια σημασία που την αναγνωρίζει το σύνολο των ομιλητών της Ελληνικής και είναι κωδικοποιημένη και στα λεξικά και συνεπώς είναι παράλογο να λες πως δεν την αποδέχεσαι ως έκφραση και τη θεωρείς "λάθος" (λαθος σε σχεση με τι??)!


----------



## Cynastros

(λαθος σε σχεση με τι??)! 

όταν μίλησα για αμπέλι εννοούσα  την κληρονομιά που μας άφησαν  κάποιοι  παππούδες, Η γλώσσα είναι ένα κληρονομικό αμπέλι , δεν επιτρέπεται η αλλαγή χρήσεως διότι  δεν το φυτέψαμε εμείς , δεν  έπεσε και από τον ουρανό, κάποιοι ή κάποιος το φύτεψε όχι τυχαία . Εάν δεχθούμε όλους τους νεοτερισμούς τότε χάνουμε την αρχική σημασία της λέξης και δείχνουμε ακατάστατοι, διότι ενώ υπάρχει μια πληθώρα  λέξεων για μια κατάσταση εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε μια άλλη άσχετη λέξη. Το πρόβλημα  φαίνεται στην καθημερινή χρήση της γλώσσας και τις δυσκολίες που συναντάμε, τότε ζητάμε την βοήθεια στα ετυμολογικά λεξικά, δηλαδή ζητάμε έναν χάρτη για να μας δείξει που είναι το κάθε τι του οποίου  υποτίθεται ότι είμαστε κάτοχοι. Η γλώσσα είναι ζωντανή ναι , αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. όταν την υποβιβάζεις μπερδεύοντάς την μια έννοια με κάποιαν άλλη , στο τέλος  έτσι δεν βγάζεις κανένα  νόημα . αφού  το ‘πηγαίνω’ είναι ίδιο με το ‘ταιριάζω’ τότε θα μπορούσα  να πώ ότι ‘’αύριο θα ταιριάξω ένα ταξίδι’’  κι αυτό καλό μου ακούγεται , σε δέκα είκοσι χρόνια θα είναι εμπεδωμένο σε πλήθος ελλήνων, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν με δικαιώνει.
  Άλλο δεν έχω να πώ ,  στο κάτω κάτω  ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να μιλά και να γράφει όπως θέλει .


----------



## elliest_5

επειδή το φόρουμ και το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ δεν είναι κατάλληλος χώρος για τον εκτενέστατο διάλογο που θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε, ενημερώνω απλώς οτι δεν είμαι εγώ που διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες, αλλά μια ολόκληρη επιστήμη που λέγεται γλωσσολογία, και ακόμα πιο συγκεκριμένα (για το ζήτημα που θέτεις) ένας ολόκληρος κλάδος της που ασχολείται με τη "σημασιολογική αλλαγή". Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι, επικοινώνησε με pm και μπορώ να σε παραπέμψω σε βιβλία και άρθρα που εξηγούν την έννοια...


----------



## revvok

Παρακολούθησα τη συζήτηση και δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω με τον elliest.
Η γλώσσα πρέπει να εξελίσσεται και να μεταβάλλεται σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες και τις συνήθειες αυτών που τη χρησιμοποιούν. Ποιος αποφασίζει αν η χρήση μιας λέξης μεταφορικά ή ιδιωματικά είναι σωστή ή λάθος, από τη στιγμή που το σύνολο της κοινωνίας που τη χρησιμοποιεί την αποδέχεται...Ειδικά, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, η φράση "σου πάει - πηγαίνει" είναι ευρέως γνωστή και χρησιμοποιείται πολύ περισσότερο από οποιαδήποτε άλλη πιο "σωστή" φράση (σου ταιριάζει,σου εφαρμόζει κτλ.).Για μένα, και μόνο αυτό φτάνει για να θεωρήσω τη φράση "σου πάει" πιο κατάλληλη σ' αυτή την περίπτωση..


----------



## cougr

Δεν θα υπεισέλθω σε βάθος σ' αυτή τη σηζήτηση για τους λόγους που έχουν προαναφερθεί  από τον/την elliest 5 (post 15). Απλώς αυτό που θα ήθελα να πώ είναι ότι ενώ συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις των elliest και revvok, και πιστεύω ότι η γλώσσα είναι ζωντανή και έχουμε καθήκον να την καλλιεργήσουμε και να την πλουτίσουμε, εν μέρη μπορεί να έχει και κάποιο δίκιο ο Σύναστρος όταν λέει:

« Η γλώσσα είναι ζωντανή ναι , αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. όταν την υποβιβάζεις μπερδεύοντάς την μια έννοια με κάποιαν άλλη , στο τέλος έτσι δεν βγάζεις κανένα νόημα . αφού το ‘πηγαίνω’ είναι ίδιο με το ‘ταιριάζω’ τότε θα μπορούσα να πώ ότι ‘’αύριο θα ταιριάξω ένα ταξίδι’’ κι αυτό καλό μου ακούγεται , σε δέκα είκοσι χρόνια θα είναι εμπεδωμένο σε πλήθος ελλήνων, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν με δικαιώνει.»

Λογικό, δεν ακούγεται;


----------



## Δημήτρης

> Λογικό, δεν ακούγεται;


Λογική πλάνη λέγεται.


----------



## revvok

cougr said:


> ....
> « Η γλώσσα είναι ζωντανή ναι , αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. όταν την υποβιβάζεις μπερδεύοντάς την μια έννοια με κάποιαν άλλη , στο τέλος έτσι δεν βγάζεις κανένα νόημα . αφού το ‘πηγαίνω’ είναι ίδιο με το ‘ταιριάζω’ τότε θα μπορούσα να πώ ότι ‘’αύριο θα ταιριάξω ένα ταξίδι’’ κι αυτό καλό μου ακούγεται , σε δέκα είκοσι χρόνια θα είναι εμπεδωμένο σε πλήθος ελλήνων, αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν με δικαιώνει.»
> 
> Λογικό, δεν ακούγεται;



Με την ίδια λογική, είναι λάθος το "Λογικό δεν ακούγεται;" που έγραψες, απ' τη στιγμή που δεν το είπες προφορικά οπότε κανείς δεν το άκουσε. Θα έπρεπε, πιθανόν, να γράψεις "Λογικό δεν διαβάζεται;"...Αλλά σε όλους μας θα φαινόταν παράξενο εώς και λάθος. Άρα, τελικά, ποιο είναι το σωστό και ποιο το λάθος;...


----------



## revvok

Cynastros said:


> [ Θα μπορούσα  να *πώ* ότι ‘’αύριο θα ταιριάξω ένα ταξίδι’’  κι αυτό καλό *μου* *ακούγεται..*] , έτσι έγραψα.
> Εντοπίζω όμως ενα πρόβλημα ανάγνωσης ...ίσως  δεν διαβάστηκε σωστά λόγω βίας, ίσως λέω .. όπως βλέπετε [παραπάνω] γράφω.. < θα μπορούσα να πώ ..> άρα αυτό που θα μπορούσα να πώ ή λέω, ακούγεται . Γνωρίζουμε γραφή και ανάγνωση , την ουσία ζητάμε.



Δεν έθιξα τη δική σου συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση, πάντως, αλλά του cougr...Kαι προφανώς, τη χρησιμοποίησα σαν παράδειγμα φράσης που χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως χωρίς θεωρητικά να είναι "σωστή".


----------



## ireney

Σημείωση επιμελητή: Παρακαλώ κρατήστε τον τόνο κόσμιο. Όχι μόνο τύποις αλλά και ουσιαστικά ευγενικό.


----------



## cougr

revvok said:


> Με την ίδια λογική, είναι λάθος το "Λογικό δεν ακούγεται;" που έγραψες, απ' τη στιγμή που δεν το είπες προφορικά οπότε κανείς δεν το άκουσε. Θα έπρεπε, πιθανόν, να γράψεις "Λογικό δεν διαβάζεται;"...Αλλά σε όλους μας θα φαινόταν παράξενο εώς και λάθος. Άρα, τελικά, ποιο είναι το σωστό και ποιο το λάθος;...



Από μίας πλευράς θα έλεγα ότι μια λέξη ή φράση κρίνεται σωστή ή λανθασμένη με την συναίνεση των χρηστών και ομιλιτών της συγκεκριμένης γλώσσας. Όμως η ουσία του θέματος που προσπάθησα να θίξω είναι άλλη. Σε περίπτωση που αλλάζουμε τις έννοιες των λέξεων αυθέρετα ή όταν δημιουργούμε καινούργιες λέξεις δίχως να χρησιμοποιούμε κάποια κριτήρια, και με βάση κάποιων κανόνων και πηγών,δεν θα υπήρχε κύνδινος ότι αυτό θα συντελούσε στην υποβάθμιση της γλώσσας;


----------



## revvok

cougr said:


> Από μίας πλευράς θα έλεγα ότι μια λέξη ή φράση κρίνεται σωστή ή λανθασμένη με την συναίνεση των χρηστών και ομιλιτών της συγκεκριμένης γλώσσας. Όμως η ουσία του θέματος που προσπάθησα να θίξω είναι άλλη. Σε περίπτωση που αλλάζουμε τις έννοιες των λέξεων αυθέρετα ή όταν δημιουργούμε καινούργιες λέξεις δίχως να χρησιμοποιούμε κάποια κριτήρια, και με βάση κάποιων κανόνων και πηγών,δεν θα υπήρχε κύνδινος ότι αυτό θα συντελούσε στην υποβάθμιση της γλώσσας;



Ίσως..
Ίσως,όμως τελικά, να είναι κι αυτό εξέλιξη και όχι υποβάθμιση της γλώσσας, ανεξάρτητα από το αν τηρεί οποιαδήποτε κριτήρια ή "κανόνες". Δεν ξέρω..


----------



## cougr

revvok said:


> Ίσως..
> Ίσως,όμως τελικά, να είναι κι αυτό εξέλιξη και όχι υποβάθμιση της γλώσσας, ανεξάρτητα από το αν τηρεί οποιαδήποτε κριτήρια ή "κανόνες". Δεν ξέρω..



Η εξέλιξη σε οποιοδήποτε τομέα, πάντοτε έχει και την θετική και την αρνητική πλευρά της. Με το "υποβάθμιση" εννοώ την αρνητική πλευρά της εξέλιξης. Πάντως και εγώ τις απόψεις μου τις θέτω με ένα ίσως.


----------



## revvok

cougr said:


> Η εξέλιξη σε οποιοδήποτε τομέα, πάντοτε έχει και την θετική και την αρνητική πλευρά της. Με το "υποβάθμιση" εννοώ την αρνητική πλευρά της εξέλιξης. Πάντως και εγώ τις απόψεις μου τις θέτω με ένα ίσως.



Θεωρώ πως,στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, κανείς δεν μπορεί να κρίνει αν μια γλώσσα εξελίσσεται θετικά ή αρνητικά. Η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται και μεταβάλλεται και αυτή η μεταβολή δεν έχει ούτε θετική ούτε αρνητική χροιά..απλά μεταβάλλεται


----------



## cougr

revvok said:


> Θεωρώ πως,στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, κανείς δεν μπορεί να κρίνει αν μια γλώσσα εξελίσσεται θετικά ή αρνητικά. Η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται και μεταβάλλεται και αυτή η μεταβολή δεν έχει ούτε θετική ούτε αρνητική χροιά..απλά μεταβάλλεται



Ή και αν υπήρχαν θετικές και αρνητικές χροιές κάπου θα έβρισκαν ισορροπία.


----------



## Cynastros

<κανείς δεν μπορεί να κρίνει αν μια γλώσσα εξελίσσεται θετικά ή αρνητικά. Η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται και μεταβάλλεται και αυτή η μεταβολή δεν έχει ούτε θετική ούτε αρνητική χροιά..απλά μεταβάλλεται> 

Εάν ισχύουν ακόμα οι κανόνες , οτι το σύν σημαίνει θετικό και άνοδο και το πλήν αρνητικό και κάθοδο , θα έθετα το ερώτημα , *Που βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή ο δείκτης που αφορά την ελληνική γλώσσα*, είναι πιό πλουσια σε σχέση με το παρελθόν ή πιο φτωχή     ποια θα ήταν η απάντηση ? γνωρίζετε οτι δέν υπάρχει το ...<απλά μεταβάλλεται > σαν ολόκληρη απάντηση, ή προς το σύν ή προς το πλήν βαδίζουν όλα σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο. Σίγουρα όλα μεταβάλλονται αλλα το ερώτημα παραμένει , προς ποιά κατεύθυνση μπροστά  ή πίσω , πάνω ή κάτω.


----------



## Cynastros

Ο Πλάτων στον ΚΡΑΤΥΛΟ του , αναζητώντας την αιτία και την προέλευση  των ονομάτων μεταξύ άλλων , έφτασε και στο συμπέρασμα ότι  ο  <Ζυγός> , η ζυγαριά δηλαδη  , <Δυογός>  εκαλείτο από τους αρχαιότερους προς αυτόν   ‘’οι παλαιοί εκάλουν’’ όπως γράφει .   {Αυτό είναι μια καλή αρχή για   ετυμολόγηση} .. εκείνοι  βεβαίως, έδιναν μεγάλη προσοχή στη γλώσσα τους και την ορθή  σκέψη , επειδή  είχε μεγάλη σημασία για ‘κείνους , η έννοια και το να εννοείς αυτό που λές  ,   για αυτό και μόνο το λόγο ήταν πραγματικά  Ελεύθεροι.
  Εγώ από την πλευρά μου συμπεραίνω ότι σκόπιμα καλλιεργείται μια δήθεν ελευθεριότητα κυρίως στην γλώσσα ,με τις επιθέσεις που δέχεται κατα καιρούς , έτσι  ώστε να σβήσει η καθαρή σκέψη και ο Λόγος από τους ανθρώπους , για να είναι υποχείρια , άβουλα όντα μιας  μάζας.
  [βλέπε , τις  πόλεις μας , τα σχολεία μας , τον αγχωτικό τρόπο ζωής μας.. το ζητούμενο είναι ο τρόπος που σκεπτόμαστε, και αυτό εξαρτάται από το πόσο καλά μπορούμε να εκφραστούμε μέσω της γλώσσας.
Πάντοτε χρησιμοποιούμε  λέξεις για να μεταφράσουμε τις ιδέες  και επειδή οι Ιδέες είναι πάμπολλες και ποικίλες , αδυνατεί μιά παραμελημένη γλωσσα να τις περιλάβει].


----------



## revvok

cynastros said:


> ..., *Που βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή ο δείκτης που αφορά την ελληνική γλώσσα*, είναι πιό πλουσια σε σχέση με το παρελθόν ή πιο φτωχή     ποια θα ήταν η απάντηση ? γνωρίζετε οτι δέν υπάρχει το ...<απλά μεταβάλλεται > σαν ολόκληρη απάντηση, ή προς το σύν ή προς το πλήν βαδίζουν όλα σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο. ..



Διαφωνώ κάθετα με το "προς το σύν ή προς το πλήν βαδίζουν όλα σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο" γιατί όλα σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο είναι σχετικά και η φορά του προσήμου εξαρτάται από την κρίση και την οπτική γωνία του καθενός. Ποιός ή ποιοί είναι αυτοί που μπορούν να κρίνουν αν κάτι(και ειδικά η γλώσσα) μεταβάλλεται θετικά ή αρνητικά; Επίσης το πρόβλημα της έκφρασης των ιδεών, όπως το έθιξες παρακάτω, δεν νομίζω πως σχετίζεται με τη γλώσσα και την "πληρότητά" της, αλλά με την πληρότητα των ίδιων των ιδεών και της ανάγκης έκφρασής τους. Μια ιδέα μπορεί να εκφραστεί με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο(ακόμα και με μια ζωγραφιά στον τοίχο) αρκεί ο φορέας της να νιώσει την πραγματική ανάγκη να το κάνει..


----------



## Cynastros

Δεν πειράζει που διαφωνείτε,  άλλωστε πως αλλιώς θα αναζητούσαμε την αλήθεια... Σχετικά με το  <_η φορά του προσήμου εξαρτάται από την κρίση και την οπτική γωνία του καθενός_>  που αναφέρετε,  θέλω να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα , όταν αγοράζω πατάτες από τον μανάβη , εκείνος τις ζυγίζει και ζητάει το αντίτιμο, το σύν επτά κιλά που δείχνει ο δείκτης δεν σκέφτηκα να το αμφισβητήσω ποτέ, ούτε να πάω μέσα από το ταμείο να κοιτάξω μήπως από εκεί δείχνει αλλιώς  ο δείκτης. Έτσι πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν σταθερές και όχι _σχετικές_ συμβάσεις, καθώς και εμπιστοσύνη στην κοινή λογική. Δεν υπάρχει διαφορετική οπτική γωνία για το αν ένα σπίτι καίγεται ή όχι , απλά ή καίγεται ή δεν καίγεται.  <_Ποιός ή ποιοί είναι αυτοί που μπορούν να κρίνουν αν κάτι (και ειδικά η γλώσσα) μεταβάλλεται θετικά ή αρνητικά_;>  όλοι μπορούν να κρίνουν έτσι όπως εκείνοι που πιστεύουν ότι  βελτιώθηκε ,  έτσι και οι άλλοι που πιστεύουν ότι συρρικνώθηκε .   Το ζήτημα είναι , αν με καλή πίστη  απαντώνται τα ερωτήματα που θέτει  η μία πλευρά στην άλλη.


----------



## revvok

Εννοείται πως η όποια διαφωνεία είναι τροφή για περαιτέρω ανάλυση και κουβέντα..
Το παράδειγμα με τις πατάτες δεν νομίζω ότι ανταποκρίνεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Το βάρος τους δεν είναι μεταβλητό μέγεθος αλλά σταθερό. Η γλώσσα δεν μπορεί (και δεν πρέπει) να παραμένει σταθερή. Ούτε, επίσης, η όποια μεταβολή της γλώσσας μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί σαν γεγονός όπως η φωτιά σε ένα σπίτι..
Μια γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει μόνο στη "θεωρία", στα χαρτιά. Μια γλώσσα υπάρχει,απ' τη στιγμή που υπάρχει και στην "πράξη", δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται από ομάδες ατόμων, κοινωνίες κτλ.. Αυτό που θέλω,εν τέλει, να πω είναι ότι η γλώσσα θα συνεχίσει να εξελίσσεται-μεταβάλλεται σύμφωνα με τις συνήθειες και τις ανάγκες των κοινωνιών που τη χρησιμοποιούν..και είναι αυτές,τελικά, που καθορίζουν αν μια γλώσσα θεωρητικά θα "βελτιωθεί" ή θα "συρρικνωθεί". Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση της "συρρίκνωσης", η μεταβολή δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αρνητική, αφού είναι οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες της γλώσσας αυτοί που την συντελούν και επομένως την αποδέχονται και πιθανόν και να την προτιμούν.


----------



## Cynastros

Σχετικά με τις πατάτες θέλω να παρατηρήσω  , ότι οπωσδήποτε μεταβάλλεται το βάρος, όταν προστεθεί ή αφαιρεθεί μια πατάτα, ή ακόμα και στην περίπτωση παρέλευσης των ήμερών αυτές οι ίδιες χάνουν υγρασία και βάρος, για το λόγο  αυτό εκείνοι που γνωρίζουν τις προφυλάσσουν από τον ήλιο κλπ [επειδή τίποτα δεν είναι σταθερό ] . Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η γλώσσα δεν πρέπει να μείνει σταθερή όπως λέτε , αλλά δεν βλέπω πρόοδο ή εξέλιξη, όταν μια λέξη [έννοια], παίρνει τη θέση μιας άλλης , .. αυτό με απλά λόγια λέγεται φτώχια..  τι να πούμε εξέλιπαν και οι ειδικοί ..  όσο για τους χρήστες της γλώσσας και το πώς προτιμούν να μιλούν , δεν θα κάνω  τίποτα άλλο από το να ρωτήσω ,  ‘‘πόσες λέξεις [ελληνικές]και με ποια συχνότητα  χρησιμοποιεί ο μέσος έλληνας στην καθημερινότητα του’’?  οι αισιόδοξοι απαντούν ..[300] τριακόσιες περίπου.


----------

